# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #4500 ymdim, Υμηττός

## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

====================================================================================

Γειά σας.
Μετά την πυρκαγιά της 12 Αυγούστου 2019 στην κορυφή του Υμηττού καταστράφηκε ο εξοπλισμός του κόμβου ymdim #4500. 

Ο κόμβος ymdim #4500 ήταν ο πρώτος κόμβος του AWMN στον Υμηττό και πρώτο έκπεμπε το 2004 
στην αρχή σαν repeater που ένωνε Γαλάτσι με Γουδί και αργότερα με Λούτσα και Ραφήνα. 

Εδώ και μερικούς μήνες λόγω προβλημάτων ρεύματος ήταν “down” αλλά ανέμενα να βρεθεί λύση 
μέχρι που ήρθε η καταστροφική πυρκαγιά. 
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσω αργότερα να τον ξαναστήσω μιας και το δίκτυό μας έχει πάρει την “κατηφόρα”.

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά που είχαν βοηθήσει στο στήσιμο του κόμβου και στην συντήρηση του, 
τον pyros, Diasnet, acoul, senius και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την αφιλόκερδος φιλοξενία του κόμβου στον Γιώργο και την ομάδα του,
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ !

====================================================================================


WiND: #4500 ymdim [DiMiTRiS^^^], Υμηττός

C Class: 10.46.76.0 - 255

*BackBone Links*
BB Link 1: godim (#3200)
BB Link 2: WaRhAwK (#3507)
BB Link 3: dimis7 (#7187)
BB Link 4: DAIT (#9632)
BB Link 5: sweet2 (#11245)


*Access Point settings (clients)*
ssid: awmn-4500 ymdim
Channel: 2
IP: 10.46.76.65
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.192
Gateway: 10.46.76.65
DNS: 10.23.26.1
Dhcp range: 10.46.76.66 έως 80

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Ο κόμβος είναι Up από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2005.
Έχει 1 BackBone Link με Γαλάτσι [awmn-4500-2125 ( DiMiTRiS^^^ )]
και άλλο1 με Γουδί [awmn-4500-3200 ( godim - DiMiTRiS^^^2 )].
Οι συσκευές που λειτουργούσαν ήταν D-Link 900 AP+ , αλλά λόγω θορύβου
δεν μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί το Link με Γαλάτσι.
Έτσι στήθηκε server με MikroTik και άλλες κάρτες και τα BackBone Link
αναστήθηκαν και πετάνε.
θα κάνουμε προσπάθειες για 1 κόμβο που θα μπορέσει να ενώσει τις περιοχές που
μας κόβουν τα Τουρκοβούνια.
Έτσι λοιπόν είμαι σε συζήτηση για 1 BackBone Link προς Αμπελόκηπους και 
ετοιμάζω και άλλο 1 BackBone Link ανατολικά για να βγει αρκετός κόσμος 
που κάνουν προσπάθειες να συνδεθούν με Αθήνα.
Ήδη είμαστε σε δοκιμές.




```
traceroute to ymdim.awmn (10.46.76.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns2.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.206 ms  0.150 ms  0.168 ms
 2  ymdim.awmn (10.46.76.1)  0.491 ms  0.520 ms  0.946 ms
```

----------


## dti

Ωραίος! Να μπει και στο nagios!
Άντε κι αν στήσουμε και στην Πάρνηθα τίποτε, να γίνει διασύνδεση των βουνών (με μια στάση στα Τουρκοβούνια ίσως)...  ::

----------


## socrates

Και εις ανώτερα - ψηλότερα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## elkos

> Ωραίος! Να μπει και στο nagios!
> Άντε κι αν στήσουμε και στην Πάρνηθα τίποτε, να γίνει διασύνδεση των βουνών (με μια στάση στα Τουρκοβούνια ίσως)...


dti+++

(στο casino)

----------


## mojiro

> Ωραίος! Να μπει και στο nagios!


 μολις μπηκε  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Απόψε παρεούλα με τον Κώστα (Pyro), βγάλαμε το BackBone Link Υμηττός - Λούτσα,
με τον Στέλιο (wireless surfer).
Αρκετά ικανοποιητικά τα αποτελέσματα για CM9.  ::

----------


## freenet

XEXEXEXEXE



```
E:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert 10.67.48.0

Tracing route to 10.67.48.0 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     9 ms     2 ms     2 ms  wrap.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.1]
  2     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  routerpc.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.3]
  3     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
  4     4 ms     2 ms     5 ms  gw-ymdim.surfer.awmn [10.46.76.38]

Trace complete.
```

Θα φτάνουμε Μύκονο σε 5 hops??

μπράβο Δημήτρη καλορίζικο και τραφφικ στα ...πανια μας!!!!

----------


## dti

Μπράβο παιδιά! 



```
[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.67.48.1
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.29.79.9      4ms 2ms 7ms 
   2 10.29.79.14     2ms 2ms 2ms 
   3 10.46.167.242   2ms 2ms 2ms 
   4 10.17.121.59    3ms 14ms 43ms 
   5 10.23.26.46     6ms 3ms 5ms 
   6 10.67.48.1      9ms 5ms 5ms
```

----------


## m0rales

[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.67.48.1 
traceroute to 10.67.48.1 (10.67.48.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 router (10.31.181.1) 0.800 ms 0.710 ms 0.917 ms
2 gw-m0rales.ee.awmn (10.31.176.82) 1.558 ms 2.990 ms 2.789 ms
3 10.2.63.105 (10.2.63.105) 9.685 ms 2.032 ms 2.339 ms
4 10.2.63.146 (10.2.63.146) 4.417 ms 3.223 ms 4.327 ms
5 gw-mernion2.danimoth.awmn (10.41.228.66) 5.340 ms 3.329 ms 6.216 ms
6 gw-zimmerman.freenet.awmn (10.26.137.225) 15.152 ms 22.192 ms 13.799 ms
7 gw-freenet.godim.awmn (10.26.146.33) 10.610 ms 8.625 ms 8.672 ms
8 gw-godim.ymdim.awmn (10.46.76.33) 11.361 ms 19.341 ms 11.241 ms
9 gw-ad-hoc.surfer.awmn (10.67.48.1) 10.841 ms 9.913 ms 10.348 ms
[[email protected] ~]# 




ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά.
Α !!! Επί την ευκαιρία ξέχασα να πω ότι έγινε upgrade σε MikroTik 2.9.27 με quagga.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Πολυ χλιδη, μπραβο....  ::  



```
Tracing route to gw-ad-hoc.surfer.awmn [10.67.48.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
  4     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-mary.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.105]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn [10.17.121.59]
  6     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn [10.23.26.46]
  7     4 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-ad-hoc.surfer.awmn [10.67.48.1]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## dti

> Θα φτάνουμε Μύκονο σε 5 hops??


Αν μετακομίσει το link με τη Μύκονο από τη Λούτσα πάνω στον Υμηττό (από τον οποίο πιθανότατα υπάρχει πολύ καλύτερη οπτική επαφή) τότε θα φθάνεις με ακόμη λιγότερα hops στη Μύκονο...
Και όχι μόνο...  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον *dimitris^^^* και τον *pyros* για το link αυτό.

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, η σύνδεση αυτή είναι πολύ μεγάλης σημασίας για την περιοχή μας.

Μακάρι να έχει αυτή η κίνηση να βρει μιμητές και να φτάσει το awmn ως εκεί που δεν φανταζόμαστε.

Δημήτρη - Κώστα και πάλι ευχαριστούμε!  ::

----------


## nektariosko

μπραβο στα παιδια!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
οσο για τα τουρκοβουνια (επειδη εχω μεγαλωσει στον περιφερειακο του)
εχω φιλαρακι που μενει στην κορυφη του βουνου....ισως τον ψησω...τουλαχιστον για παροχη ρευματος και εξαρτηματα απο εμας!!
ακριβως στο περιφερειακο πηγα να στησω τον παλιο γειτονα και πρασπαθουσα να βγαλω λινκ στα 10 χιλιομετρα(νικαια)...πολυ μαυρη περιοχη λογω ιδιομορφιας!!!αξιζει ομως να κατακτησουμε τις κορυφες!!!!!

----------


## spirosco

Μπραβο ρε παιδες. Χρειαζοταν αυτο το link.
Τωρα θα ακουμε στο voip και τα τζιτζικια του netsailor στον Μαραθωνα, σαν να ειναι διπλα μας  ::

----------


## RpMz

Καλοριζικο........

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.67.48.1
traceroute to 10.67.48.1 (10.67.48.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.525 ms  0.479 ms  0.335 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.559 ms  1.546 ms  1.563 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.hook.awmn (10.84.230.249)  4.886 ms  4.157 ms  5.832 ms
 4  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)  10.352 ms  6.592 ms  8.901 ms
 5  gw-b52.philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202)  16.339 ms  11.416 ms  7.193 ms
 6  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)  8.528 ms  9.969 ms  18.219 ms
 7  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)  16.416 ms  26.231 ms  17.987 ms
 8  gw-ad-hoc.surfer.awmn (10.67.48.1)  17.033 ms  26.476 ms  12.834 ms
```

Συγχαρητήρια!  ::  


Μου θύμισε αυτό το τόπικ: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12933

Ωραίες εποχές  ::

----------


## Diasnet

Αντε ρε παίδες καλορίζικο........άντε να δούμε.........

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Το BackBone Link με surfer είναι down από την Κυριακή το πρωί, λόγω μεταφοράς του κόμβου του.  ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27505
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27505 (Inet)

Μετά από ενημέρωση που είχα από τα παιδιά της Ανατολικής Αττικής, 
εκεί που θα μεταφερθεί ο κόμβος δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για πολλά BackBone Link.
Έτσι λοιπόν μετά από επιλογή των παιδιών το Link με ymdim θα το γυρίσουμε σε γειτονικό κόμβο.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Το Link τελικά έχει γυρίσει και παίζει με τον κόμβο dimis7 (#7187).



```
traceroute to dimis7.awmn (10.72.90.37), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.198 ms  0.162 ms  0.227 ms
 2  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)  0.931 ms  0.825 ms  0.713 ms
 3  gw-ymdim.dimis7.awmn (10.46.76.38)  1.507 ms  1.857 ms  1.506 ms
 4  10.72.90.37 (10.72.90.37)  2.373 ms  2.238 ms  2.258 ms
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Από χθες έγινε διασύνδεση με τον κόμβο DAIT [ #9632 ] με utp.



```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.23.26.45     4  2125   71471   53077        0    0    0 4d20h24m      585
10.46.76.34     4  3200   66512   63761        0    0    0 4d20h24m      372
10.46.76.38     4  7187   45041   69787        0    0    0 4d20h24m       41
10.46.76.46     4  9632    8173    7208        0    0    0 13:01:49      302
```

----------


## nikpanGR

έπεται και συνέχεια.......σύντομα......συγχαρητήρια πολύ καλή δουλεια και μερακλίδικη.........πήραμε αρκετή ακτινοβολία για να γίνει αυτό αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο,να κάνουμε και καμμιά δουλειά όχι μόνο γκρίνιες ,ετσι δεν είναι?
Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια,εντυπωσιάστηκα πραγματικά.....Μπράβο.....  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> πήραμε αρκετή ακτινοβολία για να γίνει αυτό


Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής ;  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

ανέβηκα με τον acoul επάνω στις κεραίες,και ενοώ τηνακτινοβολία όλων των άλλων κεραιών που βρίσκονται εκει...Ήταν μια αξέχαστη εμπειρία πραγματικά...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ναι, όντως.
Και να σκεφτείς πως πριν από μερικά χρόνια έπαιζαν περισσότεροι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί και TV με διπλάσια ισχύ.
Πάλι καλά που παίζουν και τα δικά μας Link με miliwatt.

----------


## dti

> Από χθες έγινε διασύνδεση με τον κόμβο DAIT [ #9632 ] με utp.


Μπράβο! Καλή συνέχεια μια και χρειαζόμαστε αρκετούς τέτοιους κόμβους!

----------


## senius

> Από χθες έγινε διασύνδεση με τον κόμβο DAIT [ #9632 ] με utp.


Μπράβο παιδιά, σημαντική δρομολόγηση.

Μακάρι να βγαίνουν κι άλλα τέτοια link και με τέτοιες κατασκευές. !!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## donalt

> Ναι, όντως.
> Και να σκεφτείς πως πριν από μερικά χρόνια έπαιζαν περισσότεροι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί και TV με διπλάσια ισχύ.
> Πάλι καλά που παίζουν και τα δικά μας Link με miliwatt.


Να σκεφτείς ότι πριν μερικά χρόνια όχι utp δεν θα έπαιζε ούτε RG μεγάλο δεν βάζαμε γιατί γέμιζε θόρυβο η ζεύξη

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα,
εδώ και δύο ημέρες (και δύο νύχτες  :: ), το Link με Dimis7 έχει πρόβλημα.
Προφανώς ο "Κύριος" αέρας έκανε την ελαφρά ζημιούλα του και είτε το πιάτο μου στον Υμηττό έχει γυρίσει λίγο, είτε το πιάτο του Dimis7 στην Ραφήνα.
Εν τω μεταξή ο Dimis7 είναι φαντάρος και εγώ με βαρύ διάστρεμμα, οπώτε όταν μπορέσουμε θα το δούμε.
Προσωρινά έχω κατεβάσει τα data rates έτσι ώστε να μην κόβετε το Link.

http://cacti.dgi.awmn/graph_view.php?ac ... leaf_id=54

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Το Link με Ραφήνα με τον dimis7 είναι down από χτες το βράδυ στις 21:30.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος τίποτα ;
Βασικά δεν βρήκα και σχετικό θέμα για κόμβο dimis7 ...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Το Link με dimis7 είναι Up απο τις 21:50.
Θέλει όμως διόρθωση, διότι το σήμα δεν είναι καλό όπως ήταν.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Το Link διορθώθηκε από τον dimis7 και την Ραφήνα από το μεσημέρι.  ::  



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.72.90.35
traceroute to 10.72.90.35 (10.72.90.35), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.200 ms  0.391 ms  0.254 ms
 2  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)  2.406 ms  1.248 ms  1.906 ms
 3  eth1.dimis7.awmn (10.72.90.35)  2.730 ms  2.763 ms  1.678 ms
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αναθεματισμένο Ups… $#%^&%*&^&(&^
‘Oχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά χάσαμε και το UpTime…

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Up again.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Παρακαλώ κάποιον mod να απομακρίνει τα άσχετα....
Ευχαρηστώ πολύ.

----------


## Neuro

> Παρακαλώ κάποιον mod να απομακρίνει τα άσχετα....
> Ευχαρηστώ πολύ.


Done.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χτες ανέβηκα στο "βουνό" και έκανα αντικατάσταση μπαταρίας του Ups που τροφοδοτεί τον router.
Βρήκα κολιμένο τον ανεμιστήρα της cpu αλλά δεν χαμπάριαζε το P3.  :: 
Το αντικατέστησα προσωρινά με 1 ανεμιστήρα από τροφοδοτικό.
Άλλαξα και την ethernet μιας και η άλλη κλείδωνε στα 10 Mbps, ενώ ήταν 100άρα (μάλλον λόγω RF).
Όλα ok,
Up & running...  ::

----------


## Diasnet

Μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοο !!!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Θα γίνουν εργασίες συντήρησης, οπότε ο κόμβος θα είναι down για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Τέλος εργασιών συντήρησης.
Αντικαταστάθηκε 1 ανεμιστηράκι CPU, έγινε βαφή σε σημεία ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης του ιστού και έλεγχος αντηρίδων.
Up & Running...

----------


## Nikiforos

είναι από τώρα κάτω? ρωτάω γιατί από εκεί "περνάω" για να παω προς το εξοχικό. Με το καλό να τα φτιάξεις να παίζει και πάλι καλά ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αφού έγραψα τέλος εργασιών. 
Όλα είναι Up.

----------


## Nikiforos

Α, οκ :: ) δεν το κατάλαβα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Το Link #2125 με Γαλάτσι το έκοψα μιας και ο κόμβος #2125 θα μετακομίσει σε άλλη περιοχή όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει εδώ :
viewtopic.php?f=48&t=5773&p=555909#p555887

Προς το παρών το σύνδεσα με τον κόμβο Γαλατσίου WaRhAwK #3507.

----------


## commando

Στειλε και στο τελος ενημερωση Nagios τι να σβησουμε γιατι ειναι και πολλα τα δικα σου ατιμουλη....

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα.
Ανέβηκα σήμερα στο βουνό με τον acoul για εργασίες συντήρησης και αλλαγή μίας ethernet, 
αλλά φτάνοντας στο σπίτι διαπίστωσα ότι δεν "έβλεπε" την CM9 με dimis7.
Θα δώ αν μπορώ να το δω αύριο και να δω και για καμία άλλη motherboard μιας και έχουν φουσκώσει τα κακόμοιρα 
τα πυκνωτάκια τόσα χρόνια εκεί πάνω. 
Οπότε προς το παρών το λινκ με dimis7 είναι down.

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Ανέβηκα σήμερα στο βουνό με τον acoul για εργασίες συντήρησης και αλλαγή μίας ethernet, 
> αλλά φτάνοντας στο σπίτι διαπίστωσα ότι δεν "έβλεπε" την CM9 με dimis7.
> Θα δώ αν μπορώ να το δω αύριο και να δω και για καμία άλλη motherboard μιας και έχουν φουσκώσει τα κακόμοιρα 
> τα πυκνωτάκια τόσα χρόνια εκεί πάνω. 
> Οπότε προς το παρών το λινκ με dimis7 είναι down.


Δημήτρη για την σωστή λειτουργιά των bb link στο βουνό, έχω να σου διαθέσω/δωρίσω motherboard p4 soket 478 με 3 σλοτ , με ότι επεξεργαστή και μνήμη χρειαστείς, 
θα σου δωρίσω ακόμα και 1 cf με λειτουργικό v 5.26.
Επίσης αν σας ενδιαφέρει στον κόμβο ymdim και στον dait , ο sweet σας παραχωρεί UPS 600 VA.

σε αναμονή από εσένα ... στείλε μου pm .
by senius

ενδιτ : δεν βαζεις/βαζουμε ενα-δυο πιατάκια πριβε εκεί πάνω, να στα παντρέψω στο τσακ μπαμ?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Δημήτρη για την σωστή λειτουργιά των bb link στο βουνό, έχω να σου διαθέσω/δωρίσω motherboard p4 soket 478 με 3 σλοτ , με ότι επεξεργαστή και μνήμη χρειαστείς, 
> θα σου δωρίσω ακόμα και 1 cf με λειτουργικό v 5.26.
> Επίσης αν σας ενδιαφέρει στον κόμβο ymdim και στον dait , ο sweet σας παραχωρεί UPS 600 VA.
> 
> σε αναμονή από εσένα ... στείλε μου pm .
> by senius
> 
> ενδιτ : δεν βαζεις/βαζουμε ενα-δυο πιατάκια πριβε εκεί πάνω, να στα παντρέψω στο τσακ μπαμ?


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα. 
Εξοπλισμό έχω. Άλλαξα motherboard, cpu, memory, cf disk και κάρτα δικτύου. 
UPS υπάρχει πάνω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. 
Μέρος για πιάτα δεν έχω και είμαι και υπό φιλοξενία. 
Αν αργότερα βρεθεί η ευκαιρία βεβαίως και να το δούμε.

Όλα σχεδόν κομπλέ εκτός από το καλωδιακό Ethernet link με dait που έχουμε 1 θεματάκι και το ψάχνουμε. 
Προς το παρών το bgp με dait το έχουμε κατεβάσει μέχρι να δούμε τι φταίει.

Keep WiFi-ing !!!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Hello. 
BBLink με sweet2 (#11245).

----------


## senius

> Hello.
> BBLink με sweet2 (#11245).


Καλησπέρα !
Οι προσπάθειες ανθρώπων μέσα από το awmn δίκτυο μας οπού το αγαπάνε και το σέβονται πραγματικά, φέρουν θετικά αποτελέσματα.
Τώρα τρέχουμε ταχύτερα, !!! Ότι χρειαστεις εδώ είμαστε..!!
Να σαι καλά Δημήτρη. !!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Καλησπέρα !
> Οι προσπάθειες ανθρώπων μέσα από το awmn δίκτυο μας οπού το αγαπάνε και το σέβονται πραγματικά, φέρουν θετικά αποτελέσματα.
> Τώρα τρέχουμε ταχύτερα, !!! Ότι χρειαστεις εδώ είμαστε..!!
> Να σαι καλά Δημήτρη. !!


Ευχαριστώ Κώστα. Να είμαστε καλά να συντηρούμε και να δημιουργούμε.

Σήμερα ξήλωσα τον υπολογιστή με το mikrotik και έβαλα 1 routerboard 435G.
Γύρισα και τα λινκ σε οριζόντια πόλωση γιατί ο θόρυβος όλο και ανεβαίνει.
Αυτά τα νεότερα.

Keep Wi-Fi-ing  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Γειά σας.
Μετά την πυρκαγιά της 12 Αυγούστου 2019 στην κορυφή του Υμηττού καταστράφηκε ο εξοπλισμός του κόμβου ymdim #4500. 

Ο κόμβος ymdim #4500 ήταν ο πρώτος κόμβος του AWMN στον Υμηττό και πρώτο έκπεμπε το 2004 
στην αρχή σαν repeater που ένωνε Γαλάτσι με Γουδί και αργότερα με Λούτσα και Ραφήνα. 

Εδώ και μερικούς μήνες λόγω προβλημάτων ρεύματος ήταν “down” αλλά ανέμενα να βρεθεί λύση 
μέχρι που ήρθε η καταστροφική πυρκαγιά. 
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσω αργότερα να τον ξαναστήσω μιας και το δίκτυό μας έχει πάρει την “κατηφόρα”.

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά που είχαν βοηθήσει στο στήσιμο του κόμβου και στην συντήρηση του, 
τον pyros, Diasnet, acoul, senius και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την αφιλόκερδος φιλοξενία του κόμβου στον Γιώργο και την ομάδα του,
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## senius

> Γειά σας.
> Μετά την πυρκαγιά της 12 Αυγούστου 2019 στην κορυφή του Υμηττού καταστράφηκε ο εξοπλισμός του κόμβου ymdim #4500. 
> 
> Ο κόμβος ymdim #4500 ήταν ο πρώτος κόμβος του AWMN στον Υμηττό και πρώτο έκπεμπε το 2004 
> στην αρχή σαν repeater που ένωνε Γαλάτσι με Γουδί και αργότερα με Λούτσα και Ραφήνα. 
> 
> Εδώ και μερικούς μήνες λόγω προβλημάτων ρεύματος ήταν “down” αλλά ανέμενα να βρεθεί λύση 
> μέχρι που ήρθε η καταστροφική πυρκαγιά. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσω αργότερα να τον ξαναστήσω μιας και το δίκτυό μας έχει πάρει την “κατηφόρα”.
> ...


Πραγματικά λυπάμαι ...


fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019 dait.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_15.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_3.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_4.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_5.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_7.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_9.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_12.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_13.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_14.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_16.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_17.jpg _fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_18.jpg FB_IMG_1565624643012.jpg fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_1.jpg fotia Ymittos 12-8-2019_2.jpg

----------


## JB172

Πολύ κρίμα...

----------


## mikemtb

Κώστα Γιατί σβήστηκε η τελευταία ανάρτηση που ειχες κάνει? Ήταν μια χρήσιμη είδηση 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## romias

Πάντως από εξοπλισμό όλο και κάτι θα βρεθεί.

----------

